
Game copy protection rolls further downhill - ukdm
http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/114473-game-copy-protection-rolls-further-downhill
======
wazoox
This is a perfect case for asking people to vote with their wallet when too
much really is too much. Come on, maybe this game is nice, but don't buy it.
This is not an encouragement to pirate, but to give your money to nice people
instead.

